
A developer playground for building real web apps fast, made by Fog Creek - wnm
https://hyperdev.com/about
======
nickpsecurity
This looks like a neat idea. Far as I know, Scratch pioneered this sort of
things to get more kids coding. Kind of exploded into all kinds of innovation
for a while. Maybe it will do same with Silicon Valley types here. Depends on
what competition their model has. So, everyone, what's alternatives to
HyperDev that can achieve about the same thing?

Note to HyperDev dev's: might be nice to not require Sign-in or Sign-up just
to see the examples in community. Build the walled garden on writing and
hosting, not viewing.

------
m00x
How is this different than [https://c9.io/](https://c9.io/) ?

~~~
GarethX
c9 is a way to put a more traditional development environment in the cloud.
HyperDev is a developer playground, like JS Fiddle, but for quickly creating
full stack web apps.

